# Adria 472LU electricity issues



## blabla (Aug 4, 2016)

hi all,

i am the proud owner of 2013 Adria camper.
when we bought it we install an electric pump to empty the toilet automatically and not taking it out by hand.

after almost one year of usage, all of a sudden the pump stopped working (pressing the "empty" buttons do nothing), while the rest of the electricity in the camper is working. (the camper is connected 24\7 to 220 point since we are using it for hosting during the year).

i checked all the fuses and everything, and they all looks alright. 
then i used the voltage device to see if any power reached to the point that connected to the electric pump, but there is none 

i am sorry if the message is not make sense, just that i am not an English speaker nor electrician...

if anyone can help, i will appreciate that 

thanks a lot,
Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome,
You should physically check the fuses and make sure the connections are clean, if needs be swap fuses to test them on a circuit that is working , but make sure the fuses are of the same amps before testing.That is assuming you do not have a test meter.
Do let us know what you find.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Am I right in thinking that an Adria 472LU is a caravan?


If so perhaps a caravan forum would be more helpful.


I've been around motorhomes in excess of 40 years and never come across an electric empty system for the toilet, other than on American RV's.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be great to have one though John.


----------

